# How to get mac-address-table in bridge modeÃ¯Â¼ÂŸ



## spartacus (Apr 22, 2011)

*How to get mac-address-table in bridge modeï¼Ÿ*

How to get mac-address-table in bridge modeï¼ŸLike Cisco Deviceï¼š

```
show mac-address-table
```


----------



## Alt (Apr 22, 2011)

Does *arp -an* not work?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 22, 2011)

Alt,

I think what spartacus wants to achieve is to see what MAC addresses have been learned on each interface of his bridge. Something like OpenBSD's brconfig equivalent. Ah! Just found the answer in ifconfig(8). If you type:

`# ifconfig bridge0 addr` 

it will "Display the addresses that have been learned by the bridge".

Hope that helps.


----------



## spartacus (Apr 22, 2011)

mamalos said:
			
		

> Alt,
> 
> I think what spartacus wants to achieve is to see what MAC addresses have been learned on each interface of his bridge. Something like OpenBSD's brconfig equivalent. Ah! Just found the answer in ifconfig(8). If you type:
> 
> ...



Weâ€™re so proud of you! Nice going!


----------

